# Arrow spine chart



## Buck21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can someone please post a link to this thread on Easton's aluminum arrow spine chart? I've been on Easton's website but I can't find the chart that I need and the aluminum arrows I have bow are Easton 2216 lite camo hunter xx75 but I looked on eBay and came across the Easton gamegetter aluminum arrows but they aren't marked in numbers like 2216 and so on but they're marked in spine like 340 and 500 and so on so I don't know which arrow I need for my bow so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

On the easton website. Look for 2012 Easton Interactive Catalog. Page 75. http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

The chart you are looking for is on 3 Rivers, i added the actual spine and grains per inch to it. the 2216 your asking about are a (376 spine that weigh 12 gpi).

500 spine = 2016 actual spine (531) 10.6 gpi
400 spine = 2117 actual spine (407) 12.0 gpi
340 spine = 2315 actual spine (342) 11.7 gpi
300 spine = 2317 actual spine (297) 13.3 gpi

Hope this helps.
Rock


----------



## Buck21 (Jul 5, 2011)

How much poundage are the 2216 (376 spine) good for?


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

2216 could spine out to about 85# but without the variables its hard to answer, bow type, cam type, draw length, draw weight, point weight, shooting fingers or a release. you would be better off posting your setup and also the intended use are you hunting, shooting spots, 3D? it all factors in.


----------

